# camera strap clips???



## ryan7783 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm making my own camera strap and I'm looking for clips to put on the ends. Something like this is preferable.






Any clue where I can find them? Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2008)

I work at an industrial fabric company, we have all sorts of things like that in stock.  I can't think of what they are called...spring clips maybe.  They usually go with D-rings.

You can probably find them in an industrial supply catalog or maybe in a fabric/sewing store.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2008)

Snap hooks, swivel snaps.  The listed size is the size of the strap.

Plastic
Stainless


----------



## ryan7783 (Dec 2, 2008)

awesome. thanks so much


----------

